# Show me your husky/malamutes



## sparkie1984

Hi everyone!

Fancy sharing some pics of you huskies or malamutes?????

Go crazy


----------



## sparkie1984

ok ill get us started 
sasha in her chair..... she'll sit there for hours just chilling


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Does Blade count? He is half malamute!! LOL


----------



## sparkie1984

Course he counts 

Any similar dogs welcome!

He's gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Thanks hun, loving yours in the chair!! So funny.... hehehe :thumbup:
beautiful too! X


----------



## sparkie1984

Thanks 

Is that a German shepherd i see too? Love them so much!!!!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan

sparkie1984 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is that a German shepherd i see too? Love them so much!!!!!


Yes i have a gsd and a lab x and the gsd x malamute pupster!! :thumbup:


----------



## sparkie1984

Got any pics of the gsd? Love them, was a close call between gsd and husky for us, but the husky won!


----------



## simplysardonic

Love this thread:thumbup:


Matrix/Logan said:


> Does Blade count? He is half malamute!! LOL


He doubly counts being a bit of both
Love the sig pic BTW, Bob & Gem do this, it doesn't look at all comfortable!

This is Bob, who's half husky, although only his tail gives any indication of this:blushing:


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Heres Bella she is husky x malamute 

Lots of piccies lol

Laying in the snow.




Having a paddle.


Just woken up - looks a bit rough bless her 




Stood on some hay bails.


Snoozing.


BTW Sasha is gorgeous  Love the pic of her in the chair lol


----------



## sparkie1984

Bobs cool!!!!!

Anymore piccies of him?don't think he'd blend in the snow too well lol


----------



## francesandjon

Koda, our Northern Inuit x Siberian Husky


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Koda is so cute  Love the spot above her nose lol


----------



## francesandjon

xhuskyloverx said:


> Koda is so cute  Love the spot above her nose lol


I'll pass that on to.....HIM! lol


----------



## sparkie1984

Love koda


----------



## xhuskyloverx

francesandjon said:


> I'll pass that on to.....HIM! lol


ooops sorry Koda


----------



## sparkie1984

Anyone else?????

Must be more husky owners on here


----------



## Matrix/Logan

sparkie1984 said:


> Got any pics of the gsd? Love them, was a close call between gsd and husky for us, but the husky won!


Just for you!

He is now 17months old and such a gorgeous boy by nature (and looks, but i am biased!! LOL)


----------



## sparkie1984

He's absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I want one!!!!!

Where's noushka with some husky pics when we need her.....

Thanks for posting the gsd pics


----------



## Matrix/Logan

sparkie1984 said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I want one!!!!!
> 
> Where's noushka with some husky pics when we need her.....
> 
> Thanks for posting the gsd pics


Thank you and that's okay i love sharing my boys! :thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69

Here's a few pics of my little girl Alpha. She's 3 months old now, but these are some older pictures of her. I'll get some more up soon though! Promise!


----------



## LouJ69

Another few pictures:


----------



## Matrix/Logan

LouJ69 said:


> Another few pictures:


Beautiful!! Looks like she is getting darker?! :thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69

Matrix/Logan said:


> Beautiful!! Looks like she is getting darker?! :thumbup:


Thank you-she has us wrapped around her little paw anyway!:lol:
Yeah, she seems to be getting a bit darker-there are a couple of red Siberians on her dad's side of the family tree, so maybe that's influencing her colour now.
Trust me to have a ginger!!!:lol:


----------



## sparkie1984

She is stunning!!!!!

Bless her! How you enjoying her? First husky?

Please keep this thread up to date with pics of her


----------



## noushka05

heres my lot Sparkie sorry theres loads i got a bit carried away..theyre all recent pics except the last 4 theyre just some of my favouries

the 1st one is of my oldest Luna who is 10 and is still really silly and playful, my others are Inca the blk n white one in the paddling pool shes 9yrs, Merlin my only lad hes also 9yrs and the 3 sisters Shadow,Indi and Noushka

by the way weve almost finished the garden so its not quite as scruffy now


----------



## sparkie1984

Waheyyyyyy!!!!!

Their stunners! My favourite is the two on the chair 

Would love to have a few huskies


----------



## Cleo38

OMG what BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!!


----------



## noushka05

oh thanks very much Sparkie and Cleo

the two in the chair are Shadow (the grey) and Indi i started off with one and ended up with a few theyre extremely addictive:thumbup:


----------



## Maiisiku

All beautiful dogs


----------



## noushka05

Wow ive just had a look at the other dogs on this thread and they are Beautiful!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LouJ69

sparkie1984 said:


> She is stunning!!!!!
> 
> Bless her! How you enjoying her? First husky?
> 
> Please keep this thread up to date with pics of her


Aw, thanks a million! Yeah, she's my first husky-first of many I hope! She's a little maggot, but love her to bits!
I'll probably post some more pics on Monday.


----------



## sparkie1984

Shame we didn't all live closer would be great to go on a big husky walk 

If you have any queries with her then feel free to ask, probably better asking noushka first or then me


----------



## SpringerHusky

Maya, my 4 year old Rescue Alaskan Malamute (She wa a stray and I was tolds husky x border collie  )


----------



## sparkie1984

She looks just like sasha!!!!!

Lovely of course 

Love the tongue out shot


----------



## LouJ69

Aw, I love the last picture-Alpha sleeps like that too sometimes! Yeah, you can really see the BC in Maya!!!!:lol:


----------



## LouJ69

sparkie1984 said:


> Shame we didn't all live closer would be great to go on a big husky walk
> 
> If you have any queries with her then feel free to ask, probably better asking noushka first or then me


Lol, can you imagine people's faces if all of those 'big wolves' came into a park at the same time!!:lol:


----------



## sparkie1984

Yeah or snow dog as we get a lot!!!!!

Someone even told me it wasn't a husky as they cant live in England.


----------



## LouJ69

sparkie1984 said:


> Yeah or snow dog as we get a lot!!!!!
> 
> Someone even told me it wasn't a husky as they cant live in England.


Lol, I have this total knob stop me yesterday while I was walking Alpha. He had a Malamute & said 'she'll be as big as my fella one day' so I said 'no, coz he's a malamute, they're generally bigger then Huskies' to which he replied 'they're the same thing sure'! I told him that they're not, but he swore blind that they were the same dogs just with different names 
I just said to him 'no, they're not-malamutes are husky crossbreeds-kind of like the poor man's husky' & walked off. His face was priceless!!!!:lol:


----------



## sparkie1984

Ha ha! There's some ignorance that's for sure


----------



## lozb

Okay.. this isn't my husky/malamute.. but it made me laugh (I adore loldogs!)..


----------



## SpringerHusky

lozb said:


> Okay.. this isn't my husky/malamute.. but it made me laugh (I adore loldogs!)..


...looks to me more like a shiba inu than a husky so i'd call that a fail husky :lol:


----------



## lozb

SpringerHusky said:


> ...looks to me more like a shiba inu than a husky so i'd call that a fail husky :lol:


:lol: :lol: 
hahaha... and it's from the makers of 'failbook' which I'm just looking through...


----------



## LouJ69

Some more pictures of Alpha!
I'll add more tomorrow............


----------



## LouJ69

Ok...a few more & then I have to go!


----------



## flufffluff39

These are 2 beautiful dogs that my sons fell in love with and were bought by completely the wrong owners!!! They are now in their forever homes and well loved :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

LouJ69 said:


> Ok...a few more & then I have to go!


aw Alpha is a little Stunner



flufffluff39 said:


> These are 2 beautiful dogs that my sons fell in love with and were bought by completely the wrong owners!!! They are now in their forever homes and well loved :thumbup:


glad theyve found loving homes they are Gorgeous


----------



## sparkie1984

Wahey more pics.... Keep them coming 

Their beautiful animals so always a pleasure to look at.....

I may have to dig the puppy photos out at this rate


----------



## LouJ69

sparkie1984 said:


> Wahey more pics.... Keep them coming
> 
> Their beautiful animals so always a pleasure to look at.....
> 
> I may have to dig the puppy photos out at this rate


Yeah, dig out the puppy pics! They're always cute!


----------



## raindog

Here are a few pics of our lot:



























































































Mick


----------



## LouJ69

raindog said:


> Here are a few pics of our lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mick


Oh wow, I love the pictures! I'm so jealous!


----------



## carebear

sorry if this doesnt count, this is my alaskan klee kai,


----------



## sparkie1984

Course it counts  what's their name?

Raindog..... Stunning dogs


----------



## SpringerHusky

carebear said:


> sorry if this doesnt count, this is my alaskan klee kai,
> 
> View attachment 48430
> 
> 
> View attachment 48431


I belive they do count as theya re also know as Miniature Alaskan huskies  and very cute ones at that

Damn i'm becoming jealous, hmm how to sneak a husky in past Maya..I wonder


----------



## sparkie1984

Damn there's some nice dogs in this thread!!!!!

It's the one on the railings above that is my favourite! Cracking picture that


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'll add in some photo's i've taken of other peoples husky type dogs 









Max, the klee kai.

















Can never remember this dog's name despite I see them every year or s at dogshows  he's a lovely lad though

























Malamute puppy named Sky :thumbup:









Mako, A wooly Malamute we see down the park sometimes








]
Malamute puppy also called Sky 

















A young mally girl, whoose name I didn't ask 









Another Mal, poor guy got into a fight not long before I got his photo. 









Met this dog at the bank, can't recall name or gender as it was along time ago


----------



## carebear

sparkie1984 said:


> Course it counts  what's their name?
> 
> Raindog..... Stunning dogs


her name is tia she is an alaskan klee kai, she wil be 3 in december, she is 15 inches to the shoulder, she has just had her first litter, there are more photos of her pup on my thread. heres one -


----------



## SpringerHusky

I forgot two it seems 









A young male Malamute









Two sibes I met at a dog park in America, the female is red one called Julies and the silver is a mlae named Tye :thumbup:


----------



## carebear

this is a fantastic thread so many beautiful photos:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sparkie1984

There are some stunning pics in here.....

Wonder how many husky type owners are in here? Be good to get this up a another few pages!


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Stunning dogs on here, i am loving the idea of having this thread running. 

BTW Anyone seen Moboyd lately?? Where are her dogs for this thread?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Matrix/Logan said:


> Stunning dogs on here, i am loving the idea of having this thread running.
> 
> BTW Anyone seen Moboyd lately?? Where are her dogs for this thread?


:scared: Ya know what, I haven't not for a while hope she's alright


----------



## sparkie1984

i know your probably getting fed up of me but:









































and yep she found her voice briefly:


----------



## Malmum

Here's our Mallies.
Marty - Kali and Flynn.


----------



## sparkie1984

Thanks for sharing  how old are they malmum?


----------



## Malmum

Marty is 5 1/2 years - Kali 4years 9 months and Flynn is two years.


----------



## Allana

Totally loving everyones pictures, what beautiful dogs! 

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Starlite

Cmon the malamutes! :thumbup:


----------



## sparkie1984

Thanks for sharing


----------



## new westie owner

All GORGEOUS !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Snuggles

There are some gorgeous dogs on this thread.

Here are my Mally boys.

Nook 









Tamba









My boys together.


----------



## LouJ69

Just thought I'd throw up a few more pics of Alpha-she's 5 months old now...


----------



## LouJ69

A few more....


----------



## sparkie1984

LouJ69 said:


> A few more....


Awww bless her! Must be a husky way of sleeping as ours sleeps on her back with paws like that too!

I'll get some more up of sasha later!


----------



## LouJ69

sparkie1984 said:


> Awww bless her! Must be a husky way of sleeping as ours sleeps on her back with paws like that too!
> 
> I'll get some more up of sasha later!


Lol, she's a dirty little hussy!!!! She always rolls over for a tummy rub when it's a guy rubbing her-never for a girl. She takes after her mammy I suppose!! :lol:
Yeah, get some more pictures up of Sasha!!:thumbup:


----------



## sparkie1984

Ha ha!

I won't suggest that theory to my mrs! I'll get a slap


----------



## LouJ69

sparkie1984 said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> I won't suggest that theory to my mrs! I'll get a slap


Yeah, you probably would! lol :lol:
I'm only allowed to say it coz it's true!!!


----------



## raindog

Just finished a photoshop compilation of our lot (including the Leo and the Shiba):










Mick


----------



## xhuskyloverx

LouJ69 said:


> Just thought I'd throw up a few more pics of Alpha-she's 5 months old now...


 She looks so grown up! lol


----------



## LouJ69

xhuskyloverx said:


> She looks so grown up! lol


Tell me about it! :scared:
Here's a picture I took of her last week & she doesn't even look like a puppy in it!


----------



## Nicky10

Everyone's dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## huskylover23

LouJ69 said:


> Tell me about it! :scared:
> Here's a picture I took of her last week & she doesn't even look like a puppy in it!


she is gorgeous, reminds me of my lady


----------

